# udev no longer using BUS== ? unknown key 'Bus' in /etc/udev/

## turtles

I have some udev rules that use BUS==

Has this been replaced by SUBSYSTEMS== ?

I am getting an error that contains:

 *Quote:*   

> unknown key 'Bus' in /etc/udev/rules.d/

 

I'll try replacing BUS== with SUBSYSTEMS==

like so:

```
KERNEL=="sd*" SUBSYSTEM!="scsi", ACTION!="add" GOTO="usb-storage_rules_end"

#Usb flash drive SUBSYSTEMS== replaced by BUS==

SUBSYSTEMS=="usb" SYSFS{product}=="Flash Disk", SYSFS{manufacturer}=="my Flash", SYMLINK+="usbhd%n", MODE="0666"

SanDisk Sansa e200/e250/e260/e270/e280

SUBSYSTEMS=="usb" ATTR{idVendor}=="0781", ATTR{idProduct}=="7420", SYMLINK+="usbhd%n", MODE="0666", GROUP="plugdev"

LABEL="usb-storage_rules_end"

```

I Looked at

http://webpages.charter.net/decibelshelp/LinuxHelp_UDEVPrimer.html

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev.html

http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html#syntax

and could not find any reference to 'BUS=='

----------

## pgf

I believe that BUS has been gone for some time now. SUBSYSTEM can be used in its place, although I don't think it is always a straight replacement. SUBSYSTEM and SUBSYSTEMS are not equivalent. One is an exact specification (like BUS was) and the other is a search path. From the man page:

```
SUBSYSTEM

           Match the subsystem of the event device.

...

SUBSYSTEMS

           Search the devpath upwards for a matching device subsystem name.

```

----------

